

Why are software development task estimations regularly off by a factor of 2-3? - glhaynes
http://www.quora.com/Why-are-software-development-task-estimations-regularly-off-by-a-factor-of-2-3/answer/Michael-Wolfe?srid=kw

======
kls
I was on a project where a friend had a stroke and I had to have my heart
restarted because of super ventricular tachocardia brought on by sleep
deprivation. It was on Christmas eve, so I know the sentiment well.

